# Ab wann darf man Aufsalzen?



## samorai (27. Jan. 2016)

Ich würde gerne das Wasser Aufsalzen nach den Winter, so um die 0,3 Prozent. Sind es dann 10 kg auf 27000 Liter oder weniger? Ich denke die Schleimhäute und Kiemen sind dann wieder voll im Schuss!
Es gibt keine Probleme mit den Fischen, quasi als Prophylaxe.
Eventuell währe eine Wassertemperatur dazu zu benennen.  .....oder ob der Filter/Pumpe wieder laufen sollte?
Den vollen Hub von weiß nicht mehr wieviel Prozent möchte ich nicht machen. Salz ohne Jod ist klar (Steinsalz)!

Ron!


----------



## tosa (27. Jan. 2016)

mußt du so machen:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=1132





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fukeQ0NZdHo_


ich würde es nicht unbedingt machen, ausser dein Nitrit-Wert ist nicht so prickelnd.

was für einen Vorteil erwartest du davon?

du brauchst ewig viele Wasserwechsel um das Salz wieder aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## koile (27. Jan. 2016)

@samurai ,schau mal in  Suche nach Aufsalzen :


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
Kaufe zum auf Salzen immer Teich Salz
auf 30 T Liter Wasser mache ich jedes Frühjahr einen 10 Kilo Sack


----------



## andreas w. (28. Jan. 2016)

Morgen, nur mal eine Frage dazu:

sind Karpfen nicht Süßwasserfische? und wie schon von Torsten gesagt, wenn den Fischen nix fehlt, warum *muß* der vorhandene Lebensraum verändert werden? Profilaxe hin und auch her, wenn die Luft um dich herum verändert werden würde, wäre das gut für die Gesundheit?

Ich kann falsch liegen, aber der Spruch "don´t stop running systems" ist nicht ganz falsch. 

Wie gesagt ist nur eine Frage, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Viel Spaß weiterhin am und mit´m Teich, Andreas.


----------



## tosa (28. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Morgen
> Kaufe zum auf Salzen immer Teich Salz
> auf 30 T Liter Wasser mache ich jedes Frühjahr einen 10 Kilo Sack



Was soll an teichsalz anders sein? Darf ich das nicht auf mein Frühstückstisch machen?


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> sind Karpfen nicht Süßwasserfische


Ja Koi Karpfen sind Süßwasserfische 
Besser es macht keiner nach die armen Koi
oder ist es nun doch Fördernd für Koi
Ich weiß nur das es hier die Niederländer schon immer so machen um den Fischen Etwas positives zu geben
Teichsalz wirkt sich positiv auf die Gesundheit der Fische und das Leben im Teich aus es soll auch Fischkrankheiten fern halten
Nun seit 6 Jahren mache ich jedes Frühjahr Teichsalz in meiner Pfütze 30 Tausend Liter wasser 10 Kilo Salz Jod frei es hat bis jetzt nicht geschadet ( Osmose )


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Was soll an teichsalz anders sein? Darf ich das nicht auf mein Frühstückstisch machen?


 Klar kannst mit dem Teichsalz Kochen Bachen oder wie auch immer es ist nur  JOD FREI sonnst nichts außer Salz
 oder auch damit das für uns Teichjaner passt Teich Salz


----------



## tosa (28. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ja Koi Karpfen sind Süßwasserfische
> Besser es macht keiner nach die armen Koi
> oder ist es nun doch Fördernd für Koi
> Ich weiß nur das es hier die Niederländer schon immer so machen um den Fischen Etwas positives zu geben
> ...



ah so, also normales jodfreies Salz, das reicht auch, ich hatte die Befürchtung das du so überteuerte Produkte kaufst....

jein, hilft und hilft nicht, gesicherte Erkenntnisse gibt es bei einer prophylaktischen Zugabe nicht. Bei Problemen hilft Salz schon, dann aber lieber als Kurzzeitsalzbad.


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

Auch gut deine Haltung 
Jeder wie er möchte fiele Rauten führen ans Ziel
ich hatte bis Heute keine ausfälle wegen Krankheiten kein Pilz usw


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

Noch um die eigentliche Frage zu Beantworten
Ab wann darf man Auf Salzen?
Ich mache das wenn der Teich so 10-12 Grad hat nicht vorher


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2016)

es wird wieder gepökelt  Duck und Wech 
Salz Herring oder evtl.auch Karpfen soll gut als Katerfrühstück sein


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
So ein "brutales Aufsalzen", ich meine das einkippen mit den mini Radlader, ich wollte mir Mühe geben und das Salz wenigstens in einer Tuppe vorher auflösen.
Gut die Temperatur ist auch erwähnt worden 16 Grad, im Video. Reiner schreibt schon bei 10-12 Grad, .....wenn Deine Anlage wieder läuft und die Koi Nahrung auf nehmen?
Mir geht es hierbei nicht um die Algen, nur um die Schleimhäute der Fische.
Huch, René meint es ist sch---e! Warum?

Ron!


----------



## koile (28. Jan. 2016)

@Reiner S ,  ich Salze meinen Teich nun schon über 20 Jahre auf , aber erst ab einer Temperatur von min 15°c
wenn die Koi wieder richtig Nahrung aufnehmen, und es auch gut Verarbeiten können. 

Aber mit 10 kg Salz auf 30.000 l Wasser,  kannst du noch nicht einmal die Suppe Versalzen.

Bei mir kommen pro 1000l  - 3kg Salz ins Wasser , durch einen monatlicher Wasserwechsel von ca 2000 l Wasser, ist der Salzgehalt schnell wieder reduziert.


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Huch, René meint es ist sch---e! Warum?


Grundsätzlich nicht, denke aber das du bei deinem Teich und dem Besatz das nicht nötig hast und manch Pflanzen mögen das gar nicht.
Aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2016)

René, war nur mal ne Frage!!!!!!
Und den Pflanzen (die so liebevoll gesetzt worden) wird es nicht gefallen, schon klar!
Auf die halte ich ja große Stücke, ohne die würde das Boitop Teich bei mir gar nicht funktionieren. Dann lass ich doch die "Versalzung" mal liebers.

Ron!


----------



## tosa (28. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> So ein "brutales Aufsalzen", ich meine das einkippen mit den mini Radlader,


 .... war auch eher als Witz gedacht.



samorai schrieb:


> as Salz wenigstens in einer Tuppe vorher auflösen


das würde ich nicht machen, die langsame Auflösung im Teich ist besser.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Jan. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> @Reiner S
> Aber mit 10 kg Salz auf 30.000 l Wasser,  kannst du noch nicht einmal die Suppe Versalzen.
> 
> Bei mir kommen pro 1000l  - 3kg Salz ins Wasser , *durch einen monatlicher Wasserwechsel von ca 2000 l Wasser, ist der Salzgehalt schnell wieder reduziert*.



Hi koile
Ich denke nicht das du mit deinen 2000Ltr. Wasserwechsel pro MONAT den Salzgehalt schnell wieder raus bekommst !!!!
Das dauert da wohl etwas länger 

Ich habe einen 36m³ Teich und mache wöchentlich einen WW von ca. 8.000Ltr. (im winter alle 14 tage bzw. nach Wassertemperatur)

Hatte meinen Teich leider auch mal aufgesalzen und musste kurz danach Behandeln.
Es waren etliche WW fällig um den Salzgehalt in die Menge zu bringen das eine Behandlung durchgeführt werden konnte.
Seid dem kommt mir nur etwas Salz in den Teich wenn der Nitritwert zu hoch wäre.


----------



## koile (28. Jan. 2016)

@koiteich1 , einen Wöchentlichen WW brauche ich nicht machen , da meine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind,
und auch die Filteranlage auf meinen Teich ausgelegt ist.
Desweiteren muss ich meine Teichbiologie nich alle 8 Tage durcheinander bringen, ein gut eingefahrener  Teich
braucht nicht alle 8 Tage fast 1/4 WW .
Und wenn wirklich mal eine Fisch eine Verletzung hat, habe ich zur Not noch ein Faltbecken , das aber noch nie benutzt wurde.


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> einen Wöchentlichen WW brauche ich nicht machen , da meine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind,


Meine Auch


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

Mit Salz so gar noch besser werden 
muß es den wirklich so viel Salz sein
manchmal ist weniger halt mehr


----------



## koile (28. Jan. 2016)

@Rainer.S , dann  machst Du wohl auch nicht Wöchentlich  WW
oder ,vielleicht  doch?

Noch zu deiner Frage ,es muss  jeder mit sich und den Gegebenheiten  seines Teich
ausmachen.
Wie ich schon Schrieb komme ich mit dem  Salzgehalt  am besten klar,
und meine Koi fühlen  sich wohl,und sind Gesund.


----------



## koile (28. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Mit Salz so gar noch besser werden
> muß es den wirklich so viel Salz sein
> manchmal ist weniger halt mehr



Hier gebe ich Dir schon recht,aber wenn  ich zu wenig  Salz  zugebe ,habe ich zwar  Salz im Wasser , aber ob die menge  mir auch nutzen  bringt ?


----------



## tosa (28. Jan. 2016)

Was für einen Nutzen bringt euch das Salz?

Habt ihr es mal ohne probiert?


----------



## mitch (28. Jan. 2016)

... und was ist wenn mal Medizin ins salzige Teichwasser muss 


http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/viele-teichbesitzer-salzen-ihren-teich-auf,.html

http://www.kois.de/online-shop/salz-als-heilmittel-fuer-koi/


*Salz* + *Medikamente* im Teich können unter Umständen *tödlich* für die Fische sein, 

Bitte macht euch vorher schlau ob die Medikamente mit Salz im Wasser verträglich sind - Beipackzettel lesen / Hersteller fragen


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Morgen

Erst mal zum Gerd


koile schrieb:


> dann machst Du wohl auch nicht Wöchentlich WW


Nein ich mache garkeinen WW 
wenn Wasser in den Teich muss kommt es vom Himmel es sei denn wir haben Hoch Sommer dann kommt es ab und an aus der Wasserleitung


koile schrieb:


> aber ob die menge mir auch nutzen bringt ?


Was für einen Nutzen bringt euch das Salz?
Ich benutze das Salz wegen den Mineralien die in im stecken und nicht um Fischsuppe in Salz zu machen Weniger ist eben bei mir Mehr 


mitch schrieb:


> und was ist wenn mal Medizin ins salzige Teichwasser muss


Ja da hast wohl Recht  aber bis Heute habe ich keine gebraucht zum Glück


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Oder sehen wir Krank aus
Bitte nicht nachmachen ich könnte ja auch nicht richtig Handeln wer weis wo anders ist es anders


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

und den Pflanzen geht es auch gut


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/viele-teichbesitzer-salzen-ihren-teich-auf,.html


----------



## muh.gp (29. Jan. 2016)

Dann lege ich mal einen zum Thema Wasserwechsel nach...

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/wasserwechsel-das-hat-mir-keiner-gesagt!.html


----------



## koile (29. Jan. 2016)

@muh.gp, hier ist aber die rede von ca. 10% WW , in einem nicht Bepflanzten  Koi -Teich ,
und in erster Linie ging  es um  Aquarien. 
Die nicht den Umwelt Einflüssen ausgesetzt sind , und somit weder Hitze, Kälte, Regen usw.ausgesetzt
sind .
Ich für meinen teil werde weitehin so verfahren wie bis jetzt, einmal im Monat 2000 l WW  und meinen
Fischen geht es gut .

 Und das hat nichts mit Geiz zu tun.


----------



## tosa (29. Jan. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> @muh.gp, hier ist aber die rede von ca. 10% WW , in einem nicht Bepflanzten  Koi -Teich ,
> und in erster Linie ging  es um  Aquarien.
> Die nicht den Umwelt Einflüssen ausgesetzt sind , und somit weder Hitze, Kälte, Regen usw.ausgesetzt
> sind .
> ...



Naja, man sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken das die Fische keine externe Toilette haben und dazu das Wasser benutzen müssen. Im Vergleich wäre das etwa so, das man das kleine Geschäft immer in einer verschlossenen Badewanne macht und zum Schluss Wasser zum Baden einlässt.

Frischwasser ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2016)

Ich hab hier im Forum gelernt, daß unsere Fischlis *keine  *Brackwasserfische sind !


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Jan. 2016)

Dem Link den Reiner S oben eingestellt hat über das aufsalzen ist nichts mehr dazu zu fügen.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Holger
Die Seite ist 
ich ersetze ja auch Wasser im Teich aber es ist Regenwasser aus der Zisterne und die ist hier immer fast Voll


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Noch was  Leute hier soll keiner es anders Machen es ist nur eine Reine Glaubensfrage


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Warum ist Salz Wichtig
Alles braucht Salz Wir http://www.wissen.lauftext.de/der-mensch/der-korper/ohne-salz-geht_s-nicht.html
Und alle anderen Lebewesen mehr oder weniger Viel
Ich sagte es Bereits Impfen nicht Salz Heringe machen .


----------



## Ida17 (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallöchen!  

Könnte man denn generell mal ein Aufsalzen empfehlen? Meine Koi sind ja noch recht (20cm der größte) klein und haben gerade den ersten Winter hinter sich. Schon viele Beiträge dazu gelesen, aber so richtig fündig über die Menge an Salz noch nicht geworden und ob aufgelöst/grob reingekippt  
Oder bringt ein Sack Zeolith mehr im Filter? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## tosa (29. Jan. 2016)

Hi Ida,


Ida17 schrieb:


> Könnte man denn generell mal ein Aufsalzen empfehlen?


Nicht wirklich, aber das ist Ansichtssache. Ich betrachte Salz als Medikament oder Mittel um einen evtl. Nitritpeak etwas weniger gefährlich zu machen. Keiner nimmt ja auf Vorrat ein Mittel gegen Durchfall obwohl er gesund ist, oder?


Ida17 schrieb:


> ob aufgelöst/grob reingekippt


wenn dann immer grob rein das es sich langsam im Teich auflöst. Bitte nicht vorher auflösen und die Salzsuppe ins Wasser, das mögen Koi gar nicht! So macht man das auch beim Salzbad, erst den Fisch rein, dann die entsprechende Menge Salz unaufgelöst und dann langsam mit der Hand verrühren. 




Ida17 schrieb:


> Oder bringt ein Sack Zeolith mehr im Filter? Fragen über Fragen


 Zeolith und Salz sind nichts miteinander. Zeolith nimmt Ammonium auf, und wird mit Salz wieder regeneriert, sprich gibt es dann wieder an Wasser ab.


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zeolith und Salz sind nichts miteinander. Zeolith nimmt Ammonium auf, und wird mit Salz wieder regeneriert, sprich gibt es dann wieder an Wasser ab.


 Aber nur wenn es schon vorher was gebunden hat


----------



## Ida17 (29. Jan. 2016)

Dann belasse ich es lieber, danke! 
Bislang hatte ich keine Schwierigkeiten mit Nitrit, da sehr viele Pflanzen im Teich sind und doch recht gut das Wasser "sauber" gehalten haben


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Ein Grund für meine Fragestellung war auch gewesen ...... im einen Teichbuch stand mal der Satz; Im Winter süsst der Teich aus". 
Leider hat der Autor diesen Vorgang nicht beschrieben bzw. erklärt was für Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen werden können.
Hinzu fügen möchte ich noch: .....es ist schon ca 10 Jahre alt ...... hat es dann noch bestand?

Ron!


----------



## tosa (29. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein Grund für meine Fragestellung war auch gewesen ...... im einen Teichbuch stand mal der Satz; Im Winter süsst der Teich aus".
> Leider hat der Autor diesen Vorgang nicht beschrieben bzw. erklärt was für Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen werden können.
> Hinzu fügen möchte ich noch: .....es ist schon ca 10 Jahre alt ...... hat es dann noch bestand?
> 
> Ron!


Hi ron,

Welches ist es? Habe sehr viele von da. Gucke mal am Wochenende die Kammerer Taikan durch.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Oh, Gott, es ist bestimmt kein direktes Koi Buch. Zum suchen fehlt mir etwas die Lust, aber wenn es morgen wirklich den ganzen Tag regnet, ...schau ich mal.

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzpXYAqFJrU_


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQNnh3Qk5iw_


----------



## andreas w. (30. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ja Koi Karpfen sind Süßwasserfische
> Besser es macht keiner nach die armen Koi
> oder ist es nun doch Fördernd für Koi
> Ich weiß nur das es hier die Niederländer schon immer so machen um den Fischen Etwas positives zu geben
> ...



Siehste - wieder was gelernt. Und ob das jemand nachmacht oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

ich wollte es halt einfach wissen und jetzt bin ich um die Erfahrung klüger. Danke 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## spike1 (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo zusammen

und hier  noch was zu diesen Thema .



andreas w. schrieb:


> Siehste - wieder was gelernt. Und ob das jemand nachmacht oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.



nach einer Behandlung mit Medikamenten halte ich es schon für sinnvoll ein leichtes Aufsalzen aber ohne jeglichen Grund  würde ich das auch nicht machen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten!
Ich habe es auf Anhieb gefunden, es ist von Peter Beck und heißt "Gartenlust Wassergärten".
Im Arbeitskalender für das ganze Jahr steht es unter Frühling.
Zitat:
Vor allem muss noch genügend Karbonathärte im Wasser sein. Durch starken Schnee und Regenfall süßt das Wasser aus.

Fazitas hat wohl nichts mit Salz zu tuen.

Ron!


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Fazitas hat wohl nichts mit Salz zu tuen.


Kommt drauf an Ron.
Wenn du den Kalkstein mit *Salz*säure auflöst .......


----------



## tosa (30. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten!
> Ich habe es auf Anhieb gefunden, es ist von Peter Beck und heißt "Gartenlust Wassergärten".
> Im Arbeitskalender für das ganze Jahr steht es unter Frühling.
> Zitat:
> ...



Hi ron,

Karbonathärte kannst du mit natriumhydrogenkarbonat erhöhen, auf gut deutsch Backpulver.

Hier mal ein Anbieter, gibt es aber mehrfach. Das einzigste was du dabei beachten musst:
Vorher wasserwerte prüfen, kh und ganz wichtig pH. Aber bitte zumindest mit einem tropfentest. Das Zeugs nennt sich auch kh+ und erhöht auch den pH.


----------



## mitch (30. Jan. 2016)

z.B. 0,5 kg Natriumhydrogenkarbonat  _*(Natron) *_gibt es für 6,80€ in der Apotheke


----------



## tosa (31. Jan. 2016)

Man könnte es auch günstiger bekommen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Natron-25kg-...625961?hash=item19d8736e69:g:kkMAAOxyod5SH0Pz


----------



## samorai (31. Jan. 2016)

Danke Torsten und Mitch!
Der KH-Wert liegt bei mir um die 4-6
Der PH-Wert liegt seit Jahren bei 7,5-7,8


tosa schrieb:


> Das Zeugs nennt sich auch kh+ und erhöht auch den pH.


Ich denke der KH-Wert hält den PH-Wert stabil, er erhöht ihn nicht.

Ron!


----------



## tosa (31. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Danke Torsten und Mitch!
> Der KH-Wert liegt bei mir um die 4-6
> Der PH-Wert liegt seit Jahren bei 7,5-7,8
> 
> ...



Hi Ron, 

der PH pendelt sich dann wieder ein, nur im ersten Moment kann er schon nach oben gehen, deswegen erhöht man mit dem Natriumhydrogencarbonat oder mit buntem Koibild auch KH+ genannt in kleinen Schritten. Deswegen der Hinweis mit dem PH.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

Kann man noch ein Dosierungs-Wert benennen, mit einen KH-Wert um die 8 wäre ich recht glücklich.

Ron!


----------



## tosa (1. Feb. 2016)

Hi ron,

30gramm/1000l erhöht im 1 grad den kh. Bitte Max. 2 grad pro Woche erhöhen, immer ein paar Tage Pause dazwischen. Der gh wird nicht damit erhöht!


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

Danke Torsten! ......dann wird es wohl der Sack aus der Bucht werden!

Ron!


----------



## tosa (1. Feb. 2016)

Bitte ron,

Stelle ihn trocken und daran passiert kaum was.

Was hast du für nen gh?

Der kh wird immer unterhalb des gh bleiben (dauerhaft), ich denke mal du nutzt Brunnenwasser (mache ich ja auch) denn darin sind diese beiden Werte immer sehr niedrig.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

GH wird nicht gemessen!
WW's erfolgen abwechselnd über Stadtwasser(Gartenzähler) oder Regenwasser,dann zuerst in den Pflanzteich eingeleitet.
Brunnenwasser ist zu eisenhaltig und wurde abgesetzt.
Die Optik des Wasser's ist ja nicht schlecht und wenn mit Stadtwasser nachgefüllt wird steigt der KH-Wert auch ein wenig, irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, das der ideale Wert zwischen 8-12 liegen sollte.


----------



## tosa (1. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> GH wird nicht gemessen!
> WW's erfolgen abwechselnd über Stadtwasser(Gartenzähler) oder Regenwasser,dann zuerst in den Pflanzteich eingeleitet.
> Brunnenwasser ist zu eisenhaltig und wurde abgesetzt.
> Die Optik des Wasser's ist ja nicht schlecht und wenn mit Stadtwasser nachgefüllt wird steigt der KH-Wert auch ein wenig, irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, das der ideale Wert zwischen 8-12 liegen sollte.



Ok, dann liegt es am Regenwasser... War nur nen Gedanke wegen der niedrigen Werte. Lass mal im gartenmarkt den gh messen..

Optisch sieht es sonst gut aus


----------



## mitch (1. Feb. 2016)

da wäre noch was zu Gesamthärte *GH* & Karbonathärte *dKH*

http://www.aquarium-kosmos.de/wasserhaerte.html


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2016)

Okay, dann lasse ich mal am WE das Wasser untersuchen und dann schaue ich weiter, was nötig ist oder nicht.


----------



## tosa (2. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Okay, dann lasse ich mal am WE das Wasser untersuchen und dann schaue ich weiter, was nötig ist oder nicht.



war ja nur ein Gedanke, dann ersparst du dir so einen Test zu kaufen...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Brunnenwasser ist zu eisenhaltig und wurde abgesetzt.


Was ist schlimm an dem Eisengehalt?.... Ich nehme unser eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser gerne für die Aquarien. 

Gibt den Pflanzen noch mal einen Kick.


----------



## jolantha (2. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich nehme unser eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser gerne für die Aquarien.



Ich hab für unsere Teiche noch nie was Anderes genommen . Mein alter Koi lebt da
schon über 30 Jahre drin . 
Die Ölschicht, die ab und an mal oben drauf schwimmt, verhindert wahrscheinlich das Rosten


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2016)

Früher habe ich es auch genommen,,jetzt nicht mehr, es befindet sich noch ein altes "Plumpsklo" nur 5-6 m entfernt.
Na, würdet Ihr das Brunnenwasser immer noch nehmen?
Für den Garten ist es gut, aber für die Lieblinge?
Könnt Ihr natürlich nicht wissen. Der Brunnen ist an die 100 Jahre alt , bei dem Klo ca. 60 Jahre.
Ne, ne so wie es jetzt läuft ist das schon gut so.


----------



## tosa (3. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Früher habe ich es auch genommen,,jetzt nicht mehr, es befindet sich noch ein altes "Plumpsklo" nur 5-6 m entfernt.
> Na, würdet Ihr das Brunnenwasser immer noch nehmen?
> Für den Garten ist es gut, aber für die Lieblinge?
> Könnt Ihr natürlich nicht wissen. Der Brunnen ist an die 100 Jahre alt , bei dem Klo ca. 60 Jahre.
> Ne, ne so wie es jetzt läuft ist das schon gut so.



Ich hätte es dann auch nicht nehmen wollen! Puuuh


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2016)

Exakt!


----------

